# Posenruten



## fordprefect (12. August 2022)

Ich bin zwar kein Jungangler mehr, aber ist ne ziemliche Anfängerfrage und passt vlt. ganz gut hier her.

Weil ich noch auf den Ersatz meiner Fliegenrute warte, reizt es mich gerade mal wieder mit Wurm los zu ziehen und einfach ein bisschen Strecke zu machen. Ich würde da jetzt bei meiner Ausrüstung mit ner 3m Mefo Spinne und meiner leichten Spinnrolle mit 22 Mono losgehen. Das geht mit dem werfen einigermaßen und im Drill ist das auch ok.

Mich würde aber mal interessieren, was da eigentlich ne abgestimmtere Combo wäre für derlei Angelei. Also kein feinstes fischen auf kleine Weißfische, sondern mit Wurm auf größere Friedfische, Barsch,  vlt. auch mal Aal oder Zander.

Gibt ja einige verschiedene "Posenruten"

Telestippe - Hab ich selber und nutze ich mal für Friedfisch oder Köderfische. Passt dafür nicht, insbesondere nicht sehr mobil.
Matchrute - Verbinde ich vor allem mit Waggler für Friedfische auf Grund. Substituier ich mit der MeFo oder leichteren Feeder Rute.
Bolo - verbinde ich auch vor allem mit eher leichterem Fischen und auch eher Ansitz.
Stellfisch - Da denk ich an was schweres, was dann für 30cm Köfis Ansitz gut geht, bestimmt auch auf Aal, aber nicht sehr mobil.

Dann hört es bei mir auch auf.

Hab jetzt noch sowas hier gefunden. Das könnte für mein Anliegen ganz gut passen, vlt. mit ner 3000er Rolle mit 0,25-0,3 aber vlt. übersehe ich was:








						Daiwa Steckrute Aqualite Z Float - Gerlinger.de
					

▶▶▶ Jetzt bei deinem Angelprofi ⚓ Daiwa Steckrute Aqualite Z Float  günstig kaufen.




					www.gerlinger.de


----------



## Wasishier (12. August 2022)

An gezeigter Daiwa habe ich eine Ryobi Ecusima 3000 mit 0,22mm Mono und Waggler 2+2. Feine Friedfischpeitsche. Für Aal u. Zander m.E. bißchen weich.
​


----------



## punkarpfen (12. August 2022)

Hi,
ich finde die Ruten von Korum bieten eine Menge Rute für wenig Geld. Hier mal zwei Möglichkeiten: 








						Korum Allrounder 12' 1.5lb
					

Korum Allrounder 12' 1.5lb In der Lage zu sein, verschiedene Angelmethoden mit einer Rute anwenden zu können, ist ein echter Vorteil, wenn mehrere Fischarten in einem Gewässer vorkommmen und verschiedene Methoden der...




					www.angelhaack.de
				











						Korum Barbel 12ft Twin Tip (1.5lb + Quiver)
					

BARBENRUTE 12’ TWIN TIP 1.5LB Mit einer 2oz Quiver- und einer 1,5lb Avonspitze, wurde die Twin Tip dazu entwickelt, die meisten Angelmethoden im Stillwasser und kleineren Flüssen abzudecken. Sie beitet eine fantastische...




					www.angelhaack.de


----------



## fordprefect (12. August 2022)

Hmm was wäre denn die richtige Kategorie für so ein Spürposenangeln auf größere Fische von A wie Aal bis Z wie Zander über B wie Barsch und S wie Schleie.


----------



## Wasishier (12. August 2022)

Hatte mal mit Sportex korrespondiert genau zu dem Thema. Wollte 3m, zweiteilig. Empfehlung aus Puchheim: Rapid Stalker 3m, 2Ibs! Noch posenfähig und schon genug Rückrat.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. August 2022)

Wasishier schrieb:


> 2Ibs!



Dann müssen aber auch ständig große Fische beißen. Döbel, große Alande, Karpfen, Schleien....sowas.
Plötzen, Rotfedern usw. machen daran keine Freude mehr.
Die ist als Grundrute sicher zu gebrauchen aber als "universelle" Posenrute zu heftig.


----------



## Wasishier (12. August 2022)

So ist es. Dafür soll sie sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. August 2022)

Die Aqulite Float ist doch gut und bändigt auch größere Kaliber.

Wenn es länger sein soll, gibt es Bolos in allen möglichen Power-Klassen.


----------



## fordprefect (12. August 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Aqulite Float ist doch gut und bändigt auch größere Kaliber.
> 
> Wenn es länger sein soll, gibt es Bolos in allen möglichen Power-Klassen.


Also meinst du, ich hab da instinktiv mit der Z float ein ganz passendes Stöckchen raus gesucht? Wegen rum laufen mag ich lieber was kurzes.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. August 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Also meinst du, ich hab da instinktiv mit der Z float ein ganz passendes Stöckchen raus gesucht?



Ja.
Das ist eine Posenrute für genau deine Zwecke.
Sowas gibt es auch von anderen Herstellern als Steck-(zwei- oder dreiteilig) und Telerute aber du wirst dir ja irgendwas dabei gedacht haben.


----------



## fordprefect (12. August 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja.
> Das ist eine Posenrute für genau deine Zwecke.
> Sowas gibt es auch von anderen Herstellern als Steck-(zwei- oder dreiteilig) und Telerute aber du wirst dir ja irgendwas dabei gedacht haben.


Nicht viel . Zum rumlaufen und bei Vegetation find ich kürzere Ruten praktisch. Viele Gewässer hier sind nicht unbedingt super tief, so dass man vlt. selbst noch feststellpose mit 1-2m raus kriegt oder halt Laufpose. WG von 5-30g sieht aus, als könnte man da vom Bobber mit Wurm, bis hin zu Ukel oder so auswerfen.
Daiwaist als ganz gute Marke im Hinterkopf und als ich letztens schon mal nach Pickern schaute, hatten die das überzeugendste Produkt. Da überleg ich aber noch, ob ich das umsetzen kann. Bei der Posenrute bin ich mir da sicherer.

Meinst du sowas wie ne Penn Slammer in 3000 mit 25 Mono könnte da gut zu passen oder ist da ggf. sogar 4000er und 0,3 ratsam?


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. August 2022)

Da du die ja die ganze Zeit in der Hand hältst, wäre eine leichte Rolle vorteilhaft.
An meinen Posenruten würde ich keine Slammer benutzen - die ist ultrastabil aber auch schwer - beides gut beim Grundangeln(auch beim Spinnangeln)nicht nötig beim Posenangeln.

Eine 2500er bis 3000er Kunststoffrolle mit guter Bemse und Schnurverlegung reicht völlig.
Schnur 0,22 passt auch für stärkere Fische. Falls du noch nicht sehr oft große Fische gedrillt hast, ist die ne 0,25 evtl. sicherer?
Vorfach dann eine Numme schwächer.

Willst du eigentlich hauptsächlich am Fluss oder See angeln?


----------



## fordprefect (12. August 2022)

Dann mach ich hier wohl jemand glücklich, wenn ich sage, da könnte die Sienna passend sein.
Hab schon größere Fische gedrillt, also größere Brassen, Döbel, Rapfen. Große Raubfische oder riesen Karpfen hab ich allerdings noch nie gehabt.
So kleine Plastikrollen hab ich auch noch von vor 20 Jahren, aber die nutze ich noch für das Gerät von damals, was dann mal für den Sohn genutzt wird odee irgendwann mal jemand anders glücklich macht.


----------



## fordprefect (12. August 2022)

Ach ja, Gewässer hier sind hauptsächlich Fluss ( Elbe, Flüsschen wie Röder). Gibt hier auch Teiche und Kiessgruben, Stauseen, da bin ich aber seltener. Meist einfach Elbe, weil ich laufen kann.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. August 2022)

An großen(und tiefen) Flüssen haben längere Ruten so ihre Vorteile aber das merkst du dann schon.
Man muss ja irgendwann mal anfangen den eigenen Rutenwald aufzuforsten.


----------



## fordprefect (12. August 2022)

Das mag sein. Hier ist die Elbe und die paar Sporthäfen aber recht flach. Damit ich die Pose richtig dauerhaft platzieren könnte, bräuchte ich ne Monster Rute. Da ist es dann auch egal. Muss man wohl treiben lassen und wieder auswerfen. Die andern Flüsse sind so klein, da muss ich mit drei Metern schon nen Schritt zurück gehen, damit ich in die Mitte komm.

An Teichen und Seen vlt. eh nicht das riesen Thema.

Vielen Dank für die Tipps.


----------



## fordprefect (12. August 2022)

Ich hab die Rute gerade sogar für unter 70€ gefunden in 3,3m und 5-35g.


----------



## fordprefect (12. August 2022)

Hab mir das jetzt einfach mal in kurz und leicht bestellt.


----------



## Astacus74 (13. August 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Hab mir das jetzt einfach mal in kurz und leicht bestellt.



Da machste nichts verkehrt, ich fische ja gern längere Posenruten und habe mir vor Jahren ich glaube erste Generation diese gekauft
https://www.gerlinger.de/daiwa-steckrute-aqualite-float-power-float-laenge-4-20m-wurfgewicht-15-50g
fürs leichte Karpfenfischen (Satzer) bis zum Zander hat sie schon schöne Fische überlistet nur bei Kleinkram macht sie nicht solche freude (sprich da macht die Matchrute mehr Sinn) bis 50 gr ist ne andere Hausnummer


Gruß Frank


----------



## fordprefect (13. August 2022)

Die hab ich mir auch angeschaut. Aber die gabs nur in länger und schwerer. Ich hab gestern auch noch kurz überlegt, ob ich nicht doch die etwas schwerere Variante nehme. Aber ich vermute mal, dass wirklich nur die Spitze und damit das Wutfverhalten anders ist und es für den Drill keine Rolle spielt.
Weiter hab ich mal vermutet, dass ich ne Montage mit net Grundel, Ukel, Babyplötze auch mit der bis 35g Variante noch raus bringe. Wenn aber Wurm an leichterer Pose nicht mehr geht, wäre es richtig blöd.

Vielleicht nehme ich die Kombo auch mal beim nächsten Schweden Urlaub mit. Erst Barsche zuppeln und dann ggf. Abends noch auf Zander. Wäre dann gemütlicher als das Boot geschippere.


----------



## glgl (13. August 2022)

Hast zwar bestellt….ich hätte auch die Daiwa genannt. Während die erste Generation eine parabolische Aktion hat, hat die neue eher Spitzenaktion. Ich hatte beide im Laden in der Hand, bin hin um die „alte“ zu kaufen, aber das war mir dann zu viel Parabolik.. und der Rollenhalter gefiel mir auch nicht, sah online gut und leicht aus, aber dann konnte mich der nicht sooo überzeugen.

Ich habe mich, da primärer Zielfisch Karpfen an der Posenmontage für die schwerere (bis 50 wg) 360er Variante entschieden, aber länger überlegt, da es auch die in 330 gab. Hatte kurz sogar in Erwägung gezogen beide Längen zu nehmen.

Kriterium war auch bei mir, eine breitere Range abdecken zu können, so bisserl A bis Z - so ne Art OCC-Rute.

Hast sicher einen guten Griff getan.


----------



## fordprefect (13. August 2022)

glgl schrieb:


> Kriterium war auch bei mir, eine breitere Range abdecken zu können, so bisserl A bis Z - so ne Art OCC-Rute.


Sollte ich jetzt wieder nachhaltig mehr zum Angeln kommen, wär das glatt ne Idee.


----------



## keinangelprofi (13. August 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Ich hab die Rute gerade sogar für unter 70€ gefunden in 3,3m und 5-35g.





fordprefect schrieb:


> Hab mir das jetzt einfach mal in kurz und leicht bestellt.


Damit hast du einen guten Kauf gemacht! Aber eine Penn Slammer 3000 passt so überhaupt nicht dazu. Die Sienna ist eine sehr einfache Rolle, aber passt schon.
Kauf dir die genannte Ryobi Ecusima 3000 für 30 € dazu, die ist auch gut.
 Viel Spaß!


----------



## fordprefect (13. August 2022)

Hab die Sienna in 2500 schon bestellt .

Dazu hab ich mir mal 22 von Stroft gegönnt.


----------



## keinangelprofi (13. August 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Dazu hab ich mir mal 22 von Stroft gegönnt.


Genau die nehm ich für diese Angelei auch. Gute Wahl


----------



## fordprefect (13. August 2022)

Das denke ich mir auch. Wegen der Rolle, schon klar, dass es jetzt nicht das super Teil ist. Aber ich hab hier mitgenommen Metall passt da eh nicht super und hatte hier vor kurzem be Diskussion gelesen, wo es um Ninja vs Sienna hin und her ging. Da dachte ich dann, wieso nicht.

Ist bestimmt besser als die wilde Combo mit der ich nachher los ziehe.


----------



## glgl (13. August 2022)

Bzgl. der Rolle schienst du ja schon entschieden, sonst hätte ich das Shimano <> Daiwa Faß wieder aufgemacht ,  da war ich ja auch beteiligt.
Ich habe beide Aqualite mit 4000er Ninja BR (Freilaufrollen) bestückt, für meinen primären Zweck Karpfen in „normalen“ Größen eine - auch optisch - passende Wahl - wegen der roten Verzierungen.


----------



## fordprefect (13. August 2022)

Ich muss an einer Stelle noch mal nachfassen.
Thema Schnur: Wenn ich es mit Köderfisch auf Aal und Zander versuche, ist die 0,22 wirklich ausreichend? Ich hab einfach sehr die Taue von 0,35 und 0,3 Vorfach im Hinterkopf. Auf der andern Seite ist die Schnur da schon so stark, dass igh die mit der Rute eher nicht gerissen krieg.


----------



## Mescalero (14. August 2022)

Mir wäre das bei den Zielfischen zu wenig; 0,35/0,30 gäbe mir ein besseres Gefühl.
Man kann sich die Größe der Fische ja nicht aussuchen.


----------



## keinangelprofi (14. August 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Schnur: Wenn ich es mit Köderfisch auf Aal und Zander versuche, ist die 0,22 wirklich ausreichend?


Also aus meiner Sicht passt dein Setup aus Rute, rolle und Schnur erst mal sehr gut. Aber zum gezielten angeln mit KöderFisch auf Aal und Zander hätte ich alles einen Ticken stärker genommen. Wurde aber auch ausreichend hier darauf  hingewiesen. 
Andererseits kannst du zum KöderFischangeln auf Zander jeden Stock nehmen, den du sowieso rumliegen hast, dafür braucht es keine spezielle Rute.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. August 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Ich muss an einer Stelle noch mal nachfassen.
> Thema Schnur: Wenn ich es mit Köderfisch auf Aal und Zander versuche, ist die 0,22 wirklich ausreichend? Ich hab einfach sehr die Taue von 0,35 und 0,3 Vorfach im Hinterkopf. Auf der andern Seite ist die Schnur da schon so stark, dass igh die mit der Rute eher nicht gerissen krieg.




Deine Angelei verlangt ja mehr als eine Montage. Für das Angeln auf größere Friedfische und Barsch reicht eine 0,22er Hautschnur und für Aal, Zander noch eine Ersatzspule mit 0,30er Hauptschnur.
So kannst du am Gewässer schnell die Montagen wechseln bzw. abends dann umstellen auf Köfimontage für Aal/Zander.


----------



## fordprefect (14. August 2022)

Das klingt nach ner Lösung.
Bezüglich Rute und Rolle. Hätte ich die stärkere genommen ist doch nur die Spitze anders, denke ich.


----------



## rhinefisher (14. August 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Für das Angeln auf größere Friedfische und Barsch reicht eine 0,22er Hautschnur und für Aal, Zander noch eine Ersatzspule mit 0,30er Hauptschnur.


Na ja - für Zander langen Rute und die 22er zweimal, aber mit dieser Rute gezielt auf Aal zu angeln, würde ich mir nochmal überlegen.
Man muss, und dies gilt insbesondere für etwas größere Fische, den Aal flott vom Grund lösen, weil er sich sonst wahrscheinlich festsetzt.
Da ist jede Float hoffnungslos überfordert.. .


----------



## fordprefect (14. August 2022)

Ist das so? Schade, Marmelade. Aber dann wäre dennoch bisschen stärkere Schnur dafür angebracht oder doch gleich lassen? Aber die mit der anderen Spitze wird doch dafür auch beworben.


----------



## rhinefisher (14. August 2022)

Ja, das ist so. Allerdings habe ich nix von einer zweiten Spitze mitbekommen - wenn das irgendwas mit 1,5lbs aufwärts ist, kann man das schon machen.
Aber ne richtige Float ist bei einem kräftigen Aal schlicht am Ende.


----------



## fordprefect (14. August 2022)

Ich meinte mit zweiter Spitze, dass die die Rute auch in einer etwas höheren Wurfgewichtsklasse anbieten und dann auch für Köderfisch empfehlen.

Naja, wenn das wirklich so ist, spar ich mir vlt. Ersatzspule und nehm für die Montage meine Allround Teleskoprute und die etwas schwere Freilaufrolle, wo schon dicke Schnur drauf ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. August 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Naja, wenn das wirklich so ist, spar ich mir vlt. Ersatzspule und nehm für die Montage meine Allround Teleskoprute und die etwas schwere Freilaufrolle, wo schon dicke Schnur drauf ist.



Das ist die beste Lösung.
Mit einer Kombo alles machen geht einfach nicht.


----------



## fordprefect (19. August 2022)

Rute, Rolle und Schnur sind da. Ein bisschen kopflastig, aber ich vermute. Das wird mit der Pose schon gehen.
Jetzt muss ich nur überlegen, wie ich von den 300m Spule nur 150 aufwickel.


----------



## Mescalero (19. August 2022)

Einfach aufspulen bis genug drauf ist. Ich verstehe nicht so ganz, wo du da ein Problem siehst.


----------



## fordprefect (19. August 2022)

Naja, wenn ich dann die irgendwann mal wechseln muss, hab ich vlt. nur noch 100m drauf. Dachte versuche das schön halbe halbe aufzuteilen.


----------



## Mescalero (19. August 2022)

Achso klar, jetzt habe auch ich es verstanden.


----------



## fordprefect (19. August 2022)

Aber hast wohl recht, ich versuch es mal nach Gefühl.


----------



## Mescalero (19. August 2022)

Zwei Stöcke im Abstand von 15m in den Boden hauen und die Schnur zehnmal drumwickeln.


----------



## fordprefect (19. August 2022)

Ich hab jetzt einfach gemacht. Wird schon grob passen. Und wenn es bei zweiter Befüllung zu wenig ist ggf. Unterfüttern. Ich bezweifel eh, dass ich die unteren Lagen schnell wieder sehe .


----------



## rhinefisher (19. August 2022)

Nur so fürs Nächstemal, ganz einfach und für Faule - also wie gemacht für mich.. .
Man wickelt ne beliebige Restschnur auf, bis die Spule zu einem guten Drittel gefüllt ist, und bespult dann ganz einfach bis zum gewünschten Befüllungsstand.
Wenn nun der Punkt gekommen ist, wo die Schnur runter muss, zieht man 20-30m über den Punkt hinaus Schnur ab, an welchem die unbenutzte Schnur sichtbar wird. So hat man genug Reserve und vergeudet nicht soviel.. .


----------



## DenizJP (19. August 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Na ja - für Zander langen Rute und die 22er zweimal, aber mit dieser Rute gezielt auf Aal zu angeln, würde ich mir nochmal überlegen.
> Man muss, und dies gilt insbesondere für etwas größere Fische, den Aal flott vom Grund lösen, weil er sich sonst wahrscheinlich festsetzt.
> Da ist jede Float hoffnungslos überfordert.. .


Das was rhinefisher sagt

Ich bin da sogar ne Spur stärker unterwegs mit 0,35 bis 0,40 Stroft ABR auf Aal 

Hier am Main zu oft die schlechte Erfahrung machen müssen dass die Jungs innerhalb Sekunden die Schnur über die Muschelbank gezogen haben bevor man reagieren kann…


----------



## fordprefect (23. August 2022)

Ich hab noch mal ne Anschlussfrage.
Was wäre denn eine geeignete Kombi für das Angeln mit Pose mit Köderdisch auf Aal und Raubfisch, bzw. mit Wurm auf Aal. Ich hab schon sehr oft Karpfenruten als Empfehlung gehört, aber verstehe das nicht so ganz. Für den schnellen Drill größerer Fische klar, als Grundmontage auch klar, wobei bei kleineren Gewichten vlt. auch nicht optimal, aber insbesondere das Handling mit Pose stelle ich mir nicht so optimal vor. Aber ich hab auch keine Ahnung.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. August 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> wobei bei kleineren Gewichten vlt. auch nicht optimal,



Man muss eben wissen was man will.
Leichte Köder/Montage oder schwere ...... und dazu passend die Rute aussuchen.
Ich hab zB einen Dreiersatz der recht kräftig ausfallenden Korum Opportunist 10ft / 2,25lbs für soclhe Zwecke wie Posen- und Grundangeln auf Karpfen, Aal und Hecht.
Damit kann ich Gesamtgewichte bis 80, 90gr. noch akzeptabel werfen und nach unten hin gehen Posenmontagen ab 12gr schon leidlich.


----------



## fordprefect (23. August 2022)

Und hat es einen Grund, dass sich da Karpfenruten und nicht zum Beispiel Feederruten etc. durchgesetzt haben?


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. August 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> nicht zum Beispiel Feederruten




Feederruten sind Spezialwerkzeuge, während Karpfen- oder auch grobe Spinnruten mit größeren Ringen weit universeller einzusetzen sind.
"Karpfenruten" sind ja schonmal Grundruten aber man kann natürlcih auch mal ne Posenmontage ranhägen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. August 2022)

Köfi-Posenangeln ist halt auch nicht gleich Köfi-Posenangeln:

Es ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied, ob man einen Zander-Fingerling wirft oder einen Hechtköfi ab 15 cm rausballern will.

Da entstehen jeweils ganz andere Belastungen - die Anforderungen sind komplett unterschiedlich.

Zander-Posengerät ist mir für Hecht viel zu leicht, Hecht-Posengerät für Zander viel zu derb.

Was aber z. B. gut geht: Eine Carpfloat mit ca. 60 g WG auch als Zander-Köfirute einsetzen.

Und eine schwere(re) Karpfenrute dann fürs Deadbaiten auf Hecht.

In puncto Power beim Aalfischen kommt es auch immer drauf an, wo und wie schnell sich der Aal potenziell festsetzen kann - je schneller der rausmuss, desto stärker sollte das Gerät sein.

Insbesondere beim reinen Uferangeln.


----------



## fordprefect (23. August 2022)

Hmm aber man kann ja mit nem kleinen Köderfisch auch nicht super selektiv angeln oder? Potentiell könnten alle drei drangehen.


----------



## fordprefect (27. August 2022)

Ich konnte die Kombi leider noch nicht einweihen, aber hoffe, dass es morgen geht. Rute und Rolle passen sogar optisch gut zueinander, worauf ich gar nicht so geschaut hatte.


----------



## Forelle74 (27. August 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Ich konnte die Kombi leider noch nicht einweihen, aber hoffe, dass es morgen geht. Rute und Rolle passen sogar optisch gut zueinander, worauf ich gar nicht so geschaut hatte.
> Anhang anzeigen 416315


Ist doch ne Top Combo für das was du vorhast.  .


----------



## punkarpfen (27. August 2022)

Hi, die sieht doch gut aus. Beim nächsten Mal würde ich ruhig 20m Schnur mehr aufspulen. Dann kannst du 2m weiter werfen.


----------



## fordprefect (27. August 2022)

Ja, ich hätte die noch mit ner Zielfischschnur unterfüttern sollen. Beim nächsten mal dann.
Wenn man keine leere Ersatzspule hat ist das aber auch ein krampf. Da braucht man zwei Leerrollen und viel geduld. Oder macht das Backing halt auch pi mal Daumen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (23. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Aqulite Float ist doch gut und bändigt auch größere Kaliber.


Das ist eine, mit der man von fine Fisching und Rotaugen bis Satzkarpfen von 6 Pfund alles fangen und in den Kescher bringen kann.


----------

